# Boston Metro North Subs



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

Boston area (metro north)

Seeking subcontractors for snow work in Boston, Cambridge, Somerville, Chelsea and Everett.

Seeking all types of equipment and labor.

trucks with 8'-9' plows w/o spreaders

Loaders up to 4.5 yards

Skid steers of all sizes

Drivers also wanted with experience.

Bobcat operators with experience and license.

Laborers for shoveling

If you are dependable and available you can expect long hours and fast payment.

Please contact with email, pm or visit this site for further details...

www.davetaassociates.com


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

Still looking.


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

Seeking bobcat operators and plow drivers. Excellent pay and very good equipment. Top dollar paid to the right people!


----------

